# 3.5 ton horsebox recommendations



## YummyHorses (23 May 2012)

After much discussion I have been persuaded by hubby to consider a 3.5 ton lorry. My concern was carrying both my horses to a show but having looked back this has only happened twice in the last 18 months so in all honesty I might be able to get away with a smaller lorry. When two need to go out it will be for a hack and/or beach trip and would then only be a horse and pony so should be under the 1.1 ton load. 

So, I am a complete muppet on this size of lorry. Which ones are good? Who to avoid? What should I get and not get? What should I look out for? Extras - what helps? How much do you have to pay for a nice one? 

I like the look of the foxy ones - are they any good?

Thanks again and thanks to everyone who responded to me the other day - has really helped my thinking.


----------



## JoBo (23 May 2012)

Well we have one of these (the medium length, coach built ones), on a Renault Master Van. 

http://www.truleisure.com/coach-built-horseboxes.php

It's great for traveling my 15hh Cob in, and I find it really good to drive. Ours has a 1170kg payload. Umm, anything else you need to know?

Edited just to say the prices are on the website at the bottom of the page to give you an idea.


----------



## Divasmum (23 May 2012)

Don't forget it is not just the weight of the horse and pony. Fuel, water, tack, hay and people are all included in the payload. It seems unlikely a 3.5 will be enough.


----------



## YummyHorses (23 May 2012)

Thanks for that I will have a look. 

Divasmum - understand the extra weight and implications. Have decided when I need to take both horses out I will hire or borrow a larger lorry. I compete in different disciplines with each horse so I don't often have them out at the same time. Do you think I will be okay with the pony (12.2) and my mare (16.3) in a 3.5ton - extras would be tack only and 3 people?

Thanks


----------



## Leg_end (23 May 2012)

Yummyhorses - the only way you will know about weight is to take it to a weigh bridge.. From what you've said you should be ok but that depends on the actual weight of the horses as I know my old 16.3 weighed almost 100kgs less than MiLs 16.3 horse on the weigh bridge...

I only travel one horse in mine but I only have one.. Is it worth considering 4/5/6T instead just to be safe?


----------



## bonbeau (30 May 2012)

YummyHorses said:



			After much discussion I have been persuaded by hubby to consider a 3.5 ton lorry. My concern was carrying both my horses to a show but having looked back this has only happened twice in the last 18 months so in all honesty I might be able to get away with a smaller lorry. When two need to go out it will be for a hack and/or beach trip and would then only be a horse and pony so should be under the 1.1 ton load. 

So, I am a complete muppet on this size of lorry. Which ones are good? Who to avoid? What should I get and not get? What should I look out for? Extras - what helps? How much do you have to pay for a nice one? 

I like the look of the foxy ones - are they any good?

Thanks again and thanks to everyone who responded to me the other day - has really helped my thinking.
		
Click to expand...

I have one for sale at the moment depending on your price range?? PM me if you like!


----------



## Newlands (30 May 2012)

We had a Foxy Twin built last year and it is fantastic.  We went down to meet Neil and went through the design and he gave us info on all the vehicles he had available for conversion. He will also put you in touch with a customer near to you who is happy for you to see their lorry.  I wouldn't be without the outside tack locker which is huge.  Yes, hay gets everywhere inside but with the outside locker you shouldnt really need to have anything in the back.  I would also go for the camera which you can take the unit out of the cab with you and do your entries/get a cup of tea and still keep an eye on your horse.  We have a carpet ramp to save a bit of weight from what rubber would be.  The only thing I would change (which I will just do myself) is the window in the back door is clear glass.  I havent used it a huge amount due to being pregnant and now baby but hubby has been using it to stay away competing and transporting his motorbike.  Plus, was ready in 3 weeks and you can pick any colour ours is Ford Vision Blue and is gorgeous!  Happy shopping!


----------



## Newlands (30 May 2012)

Just to add, I also find it very easy to drive and use by myself.  If there is anything else I can help with or answer feel free to ask.


----------



## Polotash (30 May 2012)

Don't be talked into the whole "it doesn't have enough payload argument", you'll be fine with one big horse or two small/medium in a modern conversion.

Mine weighs 2 tonnes with 1/4 tank of fuel in, so I have 1.5 tonnes payload. My 17.2 warmblood fits in it comfortably, and weighs 600kgs. I weigh 55kgs, and his tack and water weigh about 25kgs, so we have 820kgs to spare.

I also take my polo pony and a friends polo pony together, they weigh 550 and 500 respectively, so 1050kgs, plus two lots of tack, 50kgs, and two people, 120kgs. That gives 280kgs to spare. 

Yes, I have had it all on a weighbridge!

Mine is a van conversion on a 55 reg Movano. I didn't have any living to keep it lighter and cheaper and find in a van that size you don't need it anyway, just saddle and bridle hooks are fine. Beware that coach built ones can be heavier because they cut down to the van chassis and build up again.

Mine cost £4k for the van and £4k for the conversion - I found it was a lot more if you bought one ready made (13-16k at the time, they've come down a little now). It has the longer top opening ramp, and high curved partition, EVA mat on floor, windows in back and white lining throughout. If you start adding extras I found it was £1000 extra for tack lockers and basic "living" and £1500 for a paint respray - I just bought nice swirley graphics off ebay and they look smart on the original white. I also had the option of having a fibreglass moulding added to the ramp so that it matched the paneling of the orginal van (like the otherside) but I went for plain and saved another £1000, and I'm really happy with how it looks. It was about £400 to add side windows too, but I have those and it's plenty airy enough.

PM me your email if you like and I'll send a piccie over (don't know how to put them on here!).


----------



## Suziq77 (30 May 2012)

Newlands said:



			We had a Foxy Twin built last year and it is fantastic.  We went down to meet Neil and went through the design and he gave us info on all the vehicles he had available for conversion. He will also put you in touch with a customer near to you who is happy for you to see their lorry.  I wouldn't be without the outside tack locker which is huge.  Yes, hay gets everywhere inside but with the outside locker you shouldnt really need to have anything in the back.  I would also go for the camera which you can take the unit out of the cab with you and do your entries/get a cup of tea and still keep an eye on your horse.  We have a carpet ramp to save a bit of weight from what rubber would be.  The only thing I would change (which I will just do myself) is the window in the back door is clear glass.  I havent used it a huge amount due to being pregnant and now baby but hubby has been using it to stay away competing and transporting his motorbike.  Plus, was ready in 3 weeks and you can pick any colour ours is Ford Vision Blue and is gorgeous!  Happy shopping!
		
Click to expand...


I have a Foxy Twin too and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Neil, he was really helpful when I bought my box. He has bigger than 3.5t boxes available as well, if I decide to upgrade I will definitely be giving him a call first. 

I didn't know that the camera can be taken out?  Must give that a try!


----------



## Bernster (30 May 2012)

Another happy member of the Foxy Twin fan club.  Def recommend and I found him a fair bit cheaper than other sellers in the SE area.  He upgraded mine fo 3.9 so that I had a bigger payload.  Nice condition, good finish, reliable box.

Careful of the extras as they will add to the weight.

I have heard scare stories of horses rearing up and getting their front legs over the partition but never actually had a first hand account of this.  Sound like pretty silly horses who I wouldn't want to box up anyway if prone to doing that 

The only slightly tricky thing is if the ramp is on the non driver side, you have to load the horse from the offside or you get stuck in the lorry and have to duck under them to get out.  but fine with a bit of practice !


----------

